# Suffering (Writing on the Wall I) (for parents) Beta readers needed



## Darlene N. Böcek (May 17, 2017)

I need some beta readers for my manuscript _(Writing on the Wall Series I) Suffering: A Parent's Blueprint  to Answering the Big Questions of Life-with Christian Apologetics Activities for Kids-.
_
The document will be about 140 lettersize pages, including the activity guide. I'm looking for readers who can give me solid feedback, and I'll give direction for the kinds of things to be on the lookout for.

Using the context of Suffering, I introduce/remind readers of the doctrines of Grace and that knowledge of the Character of God is the best way to "untie knots" presented in the Big Questions of life. 

If you want to know about me and my Reformed theology, you can see my webpage: http://darlenenbocek.com or my writing on Quora (https://www.quora.com/profile/Darlene-Bocek).

You can reply to this thread, or PM me.

Thanks.


----------



## Mathias321 (Jun 3, 2017)

I would be happy to help! This topic is definitely very important for me.


----------



## Darlene N. Böcek (Jun 3, 2017)

Matthew G. Bianco said:


> I would be happy to help! This topic is definitely very important for me.


 PM me your email and I'll add you to the Beta reader list. Thank you!


----------

